# Work, Work, Work



## AIRIC (Apr 6, 2006)

and a few images along the way. I got an early start today and went for a walk in the Marsh. 

The first critter I came across was this Beaver having breakfast






Then a flypast of Swans





Red Winged wake up call





Then it was off to work. I had lunch at the Don Stables where I captured these















Another walk through the Marsh after work

This guy was looking for a free hand-out










A Blue Jay chucking a seed




















A stealthy looking Goose





A Ring Billed










I finished the day on the other side of the tracks










One more day to go and my wife and I are on holidays, Woohoo!!!!

Cheers, 

Eric


----------



## woodsac (Apr 6, 2006)

Always enjoy your work Eric!

The first stable shot is stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## n2photos (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow love them all.
If that wouldn't motivate ya to go to work, then lunch, then ready to head home, I don't know what would.  
I always look forward to your and Rays post.

Great series.

I love the blues in the blue jay!!!!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 6, 2006)

Holy crap Airic.  Stunning shots man.  That blue jay chuckin the seed has had me starin at it for the last 10 minutes.  
  Brilliant photography buddy!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 6, 2006)

Great shooting Airic, that jay shot is awesome.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I hope to have the same kind of day tomorrow but we will see. I have a few calls to make before I can play as it is the last day at work before I hit the road.

Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, what great captures you got there!  And what a nice way to spend the day.  Does your vacation mean we'll have to WAIT for more posts??   Noooooooooooo, say it isn't so!


----------



## liveinsurrealism (Apr 6, 2006)

Hahaha I love a bluebird chucking a seed!


----------



## Randog (Apr 6, 2006)

Eric, your shots are always so very remarkable, I am inspired by your work each and ever time I view your posts. Your posts always seem contain a variety of subjects each one deserving of stand alone attention. Excellent work!


----------



## DepthAfield (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow!  Excellent work!!


----------



## Fate (Apr 7, 2006)

Amazing. I love your shots   You captured the horse and rider really well and i love the bridge one... great lines.


----------



## monicam (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG..
that was awesome love em' all...


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 7, 2006)

Stunning shots!..Love them all. But I think the Jay catching the seed is the best IMO..


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow! thanks for the great response. Sometimes I wonder if I post to much but I like to show what I saw during the day. Looks like rain today so it will be work, work, work. I save the sunny days for slacking 

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 7, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Wow, what great captures you got there!  And what a nice way to spend the day.  Does your vacation mean we'll have to WAIT for more posts??   Noooooooooooo, say it isn't so!



You are in luck as I'm pretty sure I will have internet access and be able to give daily updates. I plan to visit Algonquin Park and a few other scenic places. Eight and a half more hours to go 

Eric


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 7, 2006)

i love your work!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice series here Eric!


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 7, 2006)

great series Eric, some really terrific shots in there...  enjoy the vacation.  :thumbup:


----------



## Odysseus (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice... very nice... as always...


----------



## Arch (Apr 7, 2006)

superb series.... great variety, hope you get some luck on your trip too :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks, I have such a blast shooting everything I wish I could do it all the time everyday. I don&#8217;t think I could ever run out of subjects to shoot.

Eric


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 8, 2006)

Really love these ! The Blue Jay chucking the seed, whatashot !


----------



## Mohain (Apr 8, 2006)

Stunning. Simply stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp (Apr 8, 2006)

all this from a walk ?!?!?


you must live in some place youd never be able to find something like that unless you walked for 3 days...

Exellent stuff :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks. I was lucky that day. This morning I met up with Chiller and we did not see a whole lot. At least it was sunny again. 

Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 8, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> ...Sometimes I wonder if I post to much but I like to show what I saw during the day.


 
One can't be too rich, too thin, or see enough of your posts. You couldn't possibly post 'too much'.



			
				AIRIC said:
			
		

> You are in luck as I'm pretty sure I will have internet access and be able to give daily updates. I plan to visit Algonquin Park and a few other scenic places.


 
Wow, I'm looking forward to what you might see in Algonquin! A momma loon with a baby on her back would be tooooo awesome.


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice work, I love the Junco shot!!

P.S. Your Beaver shot is a muskrat. I know when we talked you insisted. Look at the hind feet. they have pink at the end. Muskrat's are pink, Beaver's are black and more webbed than that. Just with you going to Algonquin this week, the large black animals are Bears, not Moose.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Ant. I was talking to Carl today about trying to get a date nailed for a TO meet up. Maybe in a few weeks. Peter, I stand corrected. The black things are  not Moose?  

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 8, 2006)

^^^ A TO meet up would be great, Eric!  Hope there's a date we can all make.

And I'm glad Canoncan cleared up for you that little matter of telling a bear from a moose.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 10, 2006)

airic....dang boy...i love the beaver....that is great...

and the stealth goose is killer....love that shot...all your things are great...but my favorite is the black and white bridge...that is right on.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 10, 2006)

Ya, I like the Beaver to  Thanks for the comments april. 

Eric


----------



## spako (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow! They are all excellent! I couldn't tell which one I like most!


----------

